# OFFICIAL Vistana *2020* Maintenance Fees Thread



## DeniseM (Aug 30, 2019)

This thread is for Vistana maintenance fees discussions.  I will also request that the database be extended into 2020, and will post here when it is.

Link to the Vistana Database:  http://www.eternaltides.com/SVN/SVNHome.aspx

*A big thank you to Nico, for maintaining this database for us!*


----------



## controller1 (Aug 30, 2019)

*WESTIN FLEX*
This is from an invoice dated August 26, 2019 and due September 27, 2019.  Unfortunately, Westin Flex and Sheraton Flex MFs are sent out early and due earlier than the normal weeks-based MFs.


*2020*
257,700 options
VOI assessment - $5,210.69 (calculated MF/option = $0.02022)

*2019*
257,700 options
VOI assessment - $4,878.26 (calculated MF/option = $0.01893)

*INCREASE - 6.8%




*


----------



## dms11 (Aug 31, 2019)

*Westin Aventuras 148,100 options/Annual Float*
Maintenance Fee: $2170.70
Membership Fee: $155.00
*2020 Total: $2325.70*   (MF/Option = $0.0157)
2019 Total: $2176.93   (MF/Option = $0.0147)
*Increase of $148.77 or 6.8%*


----------



## hypnotiq (Sep 2, 2019)

Hey all,

Sorry for the delay. Database has been updated to support 2020 and I've updated the name of the Westin Nanea property in Maui. 

Thanks,
Nico


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 2, 2019)

hypnotiq said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Sorry for the delay. Database has been updated to support 2020 and I've updated the name of the Westin Nanea property in Maui.
> 
> ...


@hypnotiq I think we may also need Westin Flex and Westin Aventuras added to the Db.


----------



## hypnotiq (Sep 2, 2019)

Happy to. Can someone PM me the details, I haven't been paying attention enough to know the details of these two.  
Once I have it, I can get it added.

-Nico


----------



## jabberwocky (Sep 2, 2019)

hypnotiq said:


> Happy to. Can someone PM me the details, I haven't been paying attention enough to know the details of these two.
> Once I have it, I can get it added.
> 
> -Nico



I would say that you could just replicate what you have for the Sheraton Flex (different names of course). The package sizes are pretty much the same although you could add a 257,700 level for Westin Flex. 

Others could correct me but I’m not sure whether they sell Westin Flex packages < 67,100 - but this could just be a salesperson blowing smoke. 

Thanks for your work on the DB!


----------



## controller1 (Sep 2, 2019)

jabberwocky said:


> I would say that you could just replicate what you have for the Sheraton Flex (different names of course). The package sizes are pretty much the same although you could add a 257,700 level for Westin Flex.
> 
> Others could correct me but I’m not sure whether they sell Westin Flex packages < 67,100 - but this could just be a salesperson blowing smoke.
> 
> Thanks for your work on the DB!



Technically, I believe they will sell you any number of points in Westin Flex but I'm sure 99.99% of the time the points sold are in bundles of 67,100 / 81,000 / 148,100 / 176,700 / 257,700.  But regardless of the amount of points, the MF per point is the same.


----------



## hypnotiq (Sep 2, 2019)

Ok, I've updated for Westin Flex Program. 
Does anyone have the details for Westin Aventuras?


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 2, 2019)

hypnotiq said:


> Ok, I've updated for Westin Flex Program.
> Does anyone have the details for Westin Aventuras?


I suspect it is the same as Westin Flex and Sheraton Flex.


----------



## controller1 (Sep 2, 2019)

hypnotiq said:


> Ok, I've updated for Westin Flex Program.
> Does anyone have the details for Westin Aventuras?



I entered the Westin Flex info for both 2019 and 2020 into the data base.  Thanks for maintaining this!


----------



## Jerry R. (Oct 9, 2019)

Hi Everyone,

Thank you very much for keeping up conversation. I'm about to have a year with my time share, and reality is catching already.

I also added information for 2018-2019-2020 into the data base.  Whoever manages the data base, I did a double entry for 2020. Can you take down the one with out the membership fee? thanks

Can someone explain me the membership fee ? Thanks 

Thanks a lot


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 9, 2019)

When you own a mandatory timeshare (has Staroptions) the fee pays for your mandatory services like an Interval Account and exchanging Staroptions.  Whether you use those services or not.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DannyTS (Oct 9, 2019)

by the way, the 4th position is not correct and it should be removed, we did not receive the bill for Lagunamar and the amount for a 1 bdr is way off

Not correct: 2020 Westin Lagunamar Ocean Resort     1 Bedroom Premium   Annual 2170.70   155.00     dms11


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 21, 2019)

Sheraton Broadway Plantation
2 bed lockoff/ Myrtle phase
$1,268.11, increased $63.79

Sheraton Broadway Plantation
2 bed standard/ Myrtle phase (old)
$1,013.42, increased $50.98 over last year

I hope they put our fees to good use.  The units looked dirty when we stayed in June.


----------



## djyamyam (Oct 21, 2019)

Sheraton Broadway Plantation
1BR standard
$575.30 increase of $28.30 ($547 in 2019)

1BR
$449.62 increase of $22.62   ($427 in 2019)

About a 5.2% increase


----------



## DannyTS (Oct 21, 2019)

Do the  proposed budgets change usually  or they are generally approved? I have received 2 in the mail (SVV Bella and SVR Cascades) but I did not want to post since I though the actual MF might be different.


----------



## YYJMSP (Oct 21, 2019)

DannyTS said:


> Do the  proposed budgets change usually  or they are generally approved? I have received 2 in the mail (SVV Bella and SVR Cascades) but I did not want to post since I though the actual MF might be different.



i find that they dont change. 

I got my SVR Spas and SVR Cascades a week or so ago, and they were both pretty much unchanged (a very small increase) if i remember right.


----------



## jabberwocky (Oct 22, 2019)

YYJMSP said:


> i find that they dont change.
> 
> I got my SVR Spas and SVR Cascades a week or so ago, and they were both pretty much unchanged (a very small increase) if i remember right.



SVR Cascades for us increased 5.7% but this is the unapproved proposed budget that fully funds the reserve I believe.  Actual increase is most likely going to be smaller.


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 22, 2019)

YYJMSP said:


> i find that they dont change.
> 
> I got my SVR Spas and SVR Cascades a week or so ago, and they were both pretty much unchanged (a very small increase) if i remember right.


Similar observation with SVR Lakes.


----------



## DannyTS (Oct 22, 2019)

YYJMSP said:


> i find that they dont change.
> 
> I got my SVR Spas and SVR Cascades a week or so ago, and they were both pretty much unchanged (a very small increase) if i remember right.




SVV Bella 2 bdr regular, not lockoff

proposed 2020 budget:
1117.37 +143.07 RE tax (my estimate) = $1260.44

2019 budget (final): $1181.12 (including taxes).

if this budget passes (I hope not), the increase would be 6.7%!

Almost half of the increase comes from higher housekeeping costs. By the way, does anyone know if the owners  pay for their weekly housekeeping *only*? The rentals get daily cleaning and it would be fair for the developers to cover the extra expense rather than the whole housekeeping costs to be divided by the number of units. There is no evidence in the budget that the rental housekeeping expenses are paid separately by Vistana. The rentals may also incur some other additional burden on the front office since non-owners probably have shorter trips in average.


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 22, 2019)

I looked up 2019 vs. 2020 proposed budget for SVR Lakes 2 BR L/O.

2019: $1019.37 vs. 2020 $1071.32, both not including property taxes, an increase of $51.95 or 5.1%.

2019 property tax was $174.79. No estimate given for 2020 yet.


----------



## controller1 (Oct 22, 2019)

DannyTS said:


> Do the  proposed budgets change usually  or they are generally approved? I have received 2 in the mail (SVV Bella and SVR Cascades) but I did not want to post since I though the actual MF might be different.



IF the budget is accompanied by an invoice (shown on Vistana under Statements) with a due date, then you know the budget has been approved.


----------



## cubigbird (Oct 23, 2019)

WKV EOY Gold Plus $842.80 2020 vs $802.65 2019 not including VSE Fee which I don’t have on this due to multiple ownerships.  Increase = 5.16% according to the assessment statement.


----------



## Markus (Oct 23, 2019)

WKV 2 bed lock off $1645.61


----------



## celica7101 (Oct 28, 2019)

Has anyone received a mailer or a flyer detailing the 2020 MF for WKORV/N ? (Or WKORV?)

I just got an invitation to the annual board meeting in Dec 2019, but I don't think I saw anything about the fees..


----------



## controller1 (Oct 29, 2019)

celica7101 said:


> Has anyone received a mailer or a flyer detailing the 2020 MF for WKORV/N ? (Or WKORV?)
> 
> I just got an invitation to the annual board meeting in Dec 2019, but I don't think I saw anything about the fees..



Nothing yet. Last year's statement was dated Oct 22 but nothing so far this year.


----------



## Quiet Pine (Oct 31, 2019)

Received email this morning with link to 2020 maintenance fee.
*SDO EOY Gold Plus
$615.18*
vs. last year $592.84


----------



## PamMo (Oct 31, 2019)

Quiet Pine said:


> Received email this morning with link to 2020 maintenance fee.
> *SDO EOY Gold Plus
> $615.18*
> vs. last year $592.84



The $615.18 includes the $5 "donation" to ARDA.


----------



## echino (Nov 15, 2019)

There is a proposed (not approved yet) budget for *Harborside Resort at Atlantis* that includes a 4% fee increase.


----------



## YYJMSP (Nov 18, 2019)

Finally, a MF invoice!

WLR - 5.8% increase over last year (half of which is described as Insurance - Amount reflects significant Property & Terrorism insurance premium renewal increase)

Due Jan 7th

2BR L/O - $1236.56 operating assessment + $254.00 replacement reserves = $1490.56 vs $1408.49 last year
1BR Prem - $776.89 operating assessment + $159.58 replacement reserves = $936.47 vs $884.91 last year
1BR Studio - $459.67 operating assessment + $94.42 replacement reserves = $554.09 vs $523.58 last year


----------



## LA_Transplant (Nov 27, 2019)

Has anyone received a bill for their 2020 maintenance fees for WKORV or WKORVN?  I noticed that last couple of years that those bills came in the middle of October.  What could be the reason for not receiving these as of yet?


----------



## controller1 (Nov 27, 2019)

LA_Transplant said:


> Has anyone received a bill for their 2020 maintenance fees for WKORV or WKORVN?  I noticed that last couple of years that those bills came in the middle of October.  What could be the reason for not receiving these as of yet?



Nothing yet.  WKORV, WKORVN and Nanea (2017/2018 only) are now 5-6 weeks later than 2016, 2017 or 2018.


----------



## echino (Nov 27, 2019)

LA_Transplant said:


> Has anyone received a bill for their 2020 maintenance fees for WKORV or WKORVN?  I noticed that last couple of years that those bills came in the middle of October.  What could be the reason for not receiving these as of yet?



According to http://www.korvote.com/, the meeting will be on December 12 and 13. I believe budget / maintenance fees will be voted at that meeting, so expect a bill after that.


----------



## echino (Nov 27, 2019)

echino said:


> According to http://www.korvote.com/, the meeting will be on December 12 and 13. I believe budget / maintenance fees will be voted at that meeting, so expect a bill after that.



Never mind, the WKORV 2020 maintenance fees just appeared in my Vistana account. I don't know why it appeared before the meeting.

*The Westin Ka`anapali Ocean Resort Villas*

Two bedroom lockoff

Maintenance Fee(s) $ 1,983.57
Tax - If Applicable $ 0.00
Membership Fee - If Applicable $ 161.46
Other* $ 0.00
Total Due *$ 2,145.03*

It's the first year I own there, so I cannot compare to the prior year fees, but it appears *LOW!*


----------



## vacationtime1 (Nov 27, 2019)

echino said:


> Never mind, the WKORV 2020 maintenance fees just appeared in my Vistana account. I don't know why it appeared before the meeting.
> 
> *The Westin Ka`anapali Ocean Resort Villas*
> 
> ...



That's what it says on the Vistana Dashboard, but we know it's wrong.  $1,984 vs. $2,374 in 2019?  Not likely.

Perhaps the master association fees (Ka'anapali Beach associations) are missing?  idk, but I wouldn't count on the $1,984 number holding up.

(I suppose a Big Win in the property tax litigation with the County of Maui coupled with a large tax refund to the HOA could do this, but we would know about that if it had happened.)


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 27, 2019)

For WKORV OFD it states $2733.26 for 2020, with 2019 at $3271.34 (MF only).
A decrease of $538.08 (16.4%)

a happy thought is that we are getting a refund for the Property Tax lawsuit - AND that happy thought is true (there is a Santa!)


----------



## echino (Nov 27, 2019)

DavidnRobin said:


> WKORV is definitely incorrect.
> It would be nice, but...



I confirmed it is correct. Tax settlement.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 27, 2019)

WPORV EOY 2020 MF = $1573.28
(Due: Jan2, 2020)

2019 => $1528.88
(2.9% increase)


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 27, 2019)

echino said:


> I confirmed it is correct. Tax settlement.



WOW!!!
btw - I predicted this way back when...
Hopefully, my prediction of the BS USVI $25/nite ‘Environmental Fee’ will have same outcome.

how did you confirm this?
ADDED: the explanation is on Vistana WKORV HOA site - 2020 MF Statements.
Average $477.08 “refund of tax settlement reached with county of Maui”

The settlement was 10.7 MILLION (dated Oct15, 2019 - why no prior notice? Did we really missed this news?)


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 27, 2019)

I am $TUNNED!  I never thought Vistana would give the money back - I bet they had no choice!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 27, 2019)

DeniseM said:


> I am $TUNNED!  I never thought Vistana would give the money back - I bet they had no choice!


----------



## Moparman42 (Nov 27, 2019)

wkorv eoye premium ocean view   1028.28 including the 161.46 membership fee.   Not too bad, considering....


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 27, 2019)

DavidnRobin said:


> For WKORV OFD it states $2733.26 for 2020, with 2019 at $3271.34 (MF only).
> A decrease of $538.08 (16.4%)
> 
> a happy thought is that we are getting a refund for the Property Tax lawsuit - AND that happy thought is true (there is a Santa!)



So... given the refund for the Property Tax Settlement for WKORV/N - what is the % change in MFs for WKORV in 2020? (Increase of 3.0%)

$2733.26 + $635.71 = $3368.97 (2020 MF for WKORV Deluxe)
With 2019 at $3271.34 this is an increase of 2.98%


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 27, 2019)

DavidnRobin said:


> So... given the refund for the Property Tax Settlement for WKORV/N - what is the % change in MFs for WKORV in 2020? (Increase of 3.0%)
> 
> $2733.26 + $635.71 = $3368.97 (2020 MF for WKORV Deluxe)
> With 2019 at $3271.34 this is an increase of 2.98%



Who were the Tuggers that speculated that WKORV/N would have a 6.5-7% increase in 2020 similar to the increase in Westin Flex?
You were incorrect...
(too bad no one took me up on my wager...)

(Starting here...)
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...enance-fees-thread.280673/page-4#post-2331276


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 27, 2019)

DavidnRobin said:


> Who were the Tuggers that speculated that WKORV/N would have a 6.5-7% increase in 2020 similar to the increase in Westin Flex?
> You were incorrect...
> (too bad no one took me up on my wager...)
> 
> ...


I think those statements were made before it was determined that there was a guaranty or supplement of the Flex MFs in place. The increase in Flex MFs had to come from somewhere and the speculation of where was based on actual statements made by Marriott employees (on the record). It would be interesting to know where the increases were for WKORVN. I don't have MF statements for SVV yet to do any comparison yet.


----------



## controller1 (Nov 27, 2019)

DavidnRobin said:


> Who were the Tuggers that speculated that WKORV/N would have a 6.5-7% increase in 2020 similar to the increase in Westin Flex?
> You were incorrect...
> (too bad no one took me up on my wager...)
> 
> ...



Thanks for pointing it out!!! 

I happily stand corrected.


----------



## controller1 (Nov 28, 2019)

DavidnRobin said:


> View attachment 15146



Here is the letter for WKORVN with the allocation of $3.849 million.  The allocation added to the allocation for WKORV equals the $10.7 million settlement.


----------



## controller1 (Nov 28, 2019)

*WESTIN KA'ANAPALI OCEAN RESORT VILLAS NORTH - 2-BEDROOM LOCKOFF ANNUAL*
This is from an invoice dated November 15, 2019 and due January 2, 2020.


*2020*
VOI assessment - $2,439.24 (Includes credit of $289.69 for Maui County tax settlement)

*2019*
VOI assessment - $2,640.90

*DECREASE - 7.6%

Pro forma INCREASE (excluding Maui County tax settlement and refund of assessment) - 3.3%*

*

 *


----------



## teresatyso (Dec 3, 2019)

controller1 said:


> *WESTIN FLEX*
> This is from an invoice dated August 26, 2019 and due September 27, 2019.  Unfortunately, Westin Flex and Sheraton Flex MFs are sent out early and due earlier than the normal weeks-based MFs.
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you soooo much for this!!!

I just upgraded yesterday to the Sheraton Flex plan because the salesperson convinced me that if I stayed with my StarOptions plan (pre-Flex) not only would it be more difficult to secure a week I wanted in the near future, but the annual increase on the week based timeshares has been and would continue increasing 6-8% per year because as owners move over to Flex there is a smaller pool of owners with whom to split the maintenance fees.  He then said the Flex fees had not gone up more than .25% annually since it first started in 2015.   

Your letter proves otherwise - a 6.8% increase from last year to this!! I was thinking about cancelling and I probably will now. That is a blatant lie on his part (or at least a truth he managed to twist!).

Are you happy with your Flex plan? Of course, I think it showed somewhere that you own Hawaii (though how can that be if you have Flex (?) since I presume you needed to give up your "fixed" week with StarOptions).

He also told me that in January 2020, Westin and Sheraton would be connected to Mariott, Hilton and Ritz so that all their resorts could be used with the Star Options without paying an exchange fee (there was some exception or something different about Ritz but I would never stay there so it doesn't really matter to me). Were you informed of that?

I would really appreciate a reply to help me make a final decision before I leave the resort in a couple days. 

Thanks!

Sher
He also said that was why it would be so difficult to get a desired week or weeks even at the resorts in the Sheraton and Westin resorts because the network will then have MANY more people in it.


----------



## teresatyso (Dec 3, 2019)

controller1 said:


> *WESTIN FLEX*
> This is from an invoice dated August 26, 2019 and due September 27, 2019.  Unfortunately, Westin Flex and Sheraton Flex MFs are sent out early and due earlier than the normal weeks-based MFs.
> 
> 
> ...


Dear controller1,
I replied to this a little while ago and yet I do not see my text. Did you receive it? I replied to another message in this forum a good 20 minutes after yours and see that it has been posted. Like I said in my previous message I am brand new and do not know the workings of this site yet.

I would appreciate any info you can give me (if you did not receive my previous message I will rewrite it and send it).

Thanks,

Teresa



controller1 said:


> *WESTIN FLEX*
> This is from an invoice dated August 26, 2019 and due September 27, 2019.  Unfortunately, Westin Flex and Sheraton Flex MFs are sent out early and due earlier than the normal weeks-based MFs.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jabberwocky (Dec 3, 2019)

Just a note for the purposes of this thread -there are two flex products being referenced here. The one you quote is for Westin Flex and has slightly higher MF than Sheraton Flex - which is what You bought and are now rescinding based on the other thread. 

They would not tell you about Westin Flex at a Florida property since they can only sell the Sheraton version there. Regardless expect fees to go up 2-5% per year on average. 




sher said:


> Thank you soooo much for this!!!
> 
> I just upgraded yesterday to the Sheraton Flex plan because the salesperson convinced me that if I stayed with my StarOptions plan (pre-Flex) not only would it be more difficult to secure a week I wanted in the near future, but the annual increase on the week based timeshares has been and would continue increasing 6-8% per year because as owners move over to Flex there is a smaller pool of owners with whom to split the maintenance fees.  He then said the Flex fees had not gone up more than .25% annually since it first started in 2015.
> 
> ...


----------



## CPNY (Dec 3, 2019)

sher said:


> Thank you soooo much for this!!!
> 
> I just upgraded yesterday to the Sheraton Flex plan because the salesperson convinced me that if I stayed with my StarOptions plan (pre-Flex) not only would it be more difficult to secure a week I wanted in the near future, but the annual increase on the week based timeshares has been and would continue increasing 6-8% per year because as owners move over to Flex there is a smaller pool of owners with whom to split the maintenance fees.  He then said the Flex fees had not gone up more than .25% annually since it first started in 2015.
> 
> ...


Seems they are telling mandatory owners anything they can to give back their ownerships. If I owned a voluntary resort I’d possibly think of a flex plan for the option to book at 12 months at other locations. But I couldn’t see giving back mandatory for a voluntary ownership. I’d rather own a low MF unit to trade in II.

did you own in a mandatory phase?


----------



## controller1 (Dec 3, 2019)

sher said:


> Dear controller1,
> I replied to this a little while ago and yet I do not see my text. Did you receive it? I replied to another message in this forum a good 20 minutes after yours and see that it has been posted. Like I said in my previous message I am brand new and do not know the workings of this site yet.
> 
> I would appreciate any info you can give me (if you did not receive my previous message I will rewrite it and send it).
> ...



Your message was actually a public post and not a message to my inbox.  I'll answer what you asked though....

I still own weeks of ocean front at WKORVN.  I also own the original Nanea flex-type product ocean front which is equivalent to two weeks of 2-bedroom ocean front.  Both of those purchases were made before I found TUG and therefore were purchased directly from the developer.

I also purchased Sheraton Flex from the developer prior to finding TUG. We quickly discovered we did not care for many of the resorts in the Sheraton Flex pool primarily due to location or condition/lack of amenities of the resort.  So, we traded in our Sheraton Flex for Westin Flex.  Yes, some might think I was throwing good money after bad money but we wanted something we could use and we felt Westin Flex was more suited to us than was Sheraton Flex.  This trade-in was made after I discovered TUG and it saved us $6,000.  When we told the sales person what we wanted to do, he quoted us a certain amount of "new money" that would be needed to consummate the transaction.  He said it was their best offer.  I told him I was active on TUG and was aware of several transactions that required less new money.  I actually knew of only two but they did require $5,000 less than what was quoted to me as their best offer.  So I said I wouldn't do the deal unless they would take only $X amount of new dollars which was $6,000 less than what they offered.  I thought that would be a good starting point. He said he would have to go check with his manager.  About ten minutes later the manager came in and said "we'll do it with that margin."

So even though it was a developer purchase TUG still saved us money!


----------



## teresatyso (Dec 4, 2019)

Thank you very much,controller1, for the feedback. 
CPNY,, I don't even know what mandatory and voluntary resorts mean in TimeShareSpeak...As I mentioned earlier I own/ed at the St. Augustine phase of Sheraton Vistana Villages in Orlando. I also mentioned at some point that the ability to reserve 12 months out is not important to me since I rarely ever plan timeshare stays more than 6 months out. So I am still assuming that it would be best for me to rescind and go back to my deeded week with 67,100 Star Options. That may not sound like many, but not living in the U.S. I am always behind and end up paying to bang my Options. I hope to be able to stop doing that next year.


----------



## teresatyso (Dec 4, 2019)

I forgot to mention jabberwocky. Thank you for your clarification about Westin and Sheraton, but I see that you say either way MFs should go up MUCH more than the .25% the salesman guaranteed that it had been increasing since the FLEX program begin in 2015! AND the increase he said I would see if I stayed with my non-FLEX week/Star Options is probably LESS than the 6-8% annually he quoted.


----------



## jabberwocky (Dec 4, 2019)

Sheraton Vistana Resort - 2BR Cascades

2019
Operations $676.02
Reserves $192.78
Tax $147.92
Total: $1016.72 (Excludes VSN and ARDA Fee)

2018
Operations $640.93
Reserves $180.36
Tax $130.39
Total: $951.68

Total increase is 6.8% if taxes are included.  Actual operating and reserves up by 5.8%!

Increase is due mainly to increased wages (about 1/2), increased reserves and a deficit recovery from the prior year.


----------



## YYJMSP (Dec 4, 2019)

SVR Spas - 2BR

2020 = $802.54 MF + $121.82 taxes = $924.36, compared to $892.52 last year, +3.6% overall


----------



## YYJMSP (Dec 4, 2019)

SVR Cascades 2BR L/O

2020 = $1128.19 MF + $171.88 taxes = $1300.07, compared to $1220.28 last year, +6.5% overall


----------



## YYJMSP (Dec 4, 2019)

WDW 2BR L/O EOY

2020 = $861.81 MF + $63.91 taxes = $925.72, compared to $876.48 last year, +5.6%


----------



## CPNY (Dec 4, 2019)

SVV Key West 1 Bedroom 

$615.48 excluding membership fees.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 4, 2019)

CPNY said:


> SVV Key West 1 Bedroom
> 
> $615.48 excluding membership fees.


I am not seeing fees online yet for our KW 1BR EOY. Are you seeing the fees online now?


----------



## CPNY (Dec 4, 2019)

dioxide45 said:


> I am not seeing fees online yet for our KW 1BR EOY. Are you seeing the fees online now?


Yeah I just got an email that the statement was available. It’s the only statement ready to view.


----------



## CPNY (Dec 4, 2019)

SVV KW 2 bedroom non lockoff $1198.97 excluding VSN fee.


----------



## CPNY (Dec 4, 2019)

SVV KW 2 Bedroom LO $1573.64


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 4, 2019)

CPNY said:


> Yeah I just got an email that the statement was available. It’s the only statement ready to view.


I just got the same email but can't seem to open the PDF statement online. Keeps saying it didn't load correctly. When I download it, it is corrupted. I remember having this problem last year too.


----------



## CPNY (Dec 4, 2019)

dioxide45 said:


> I just got the same email but can't seem to open the PDF statement online. Keeps saying it didn't load correctly. When I download it, it is corrupted. I remember having this problem last year too.


Took a few tries for me too and then it opened


----------



## jabberwocky (Dec 4, 2019)

dioxide45 said:


> I just got the same email but can't seem to open the PDF statement online. Keeps saying it didn't load correctly. When I download it, it is corrupted. I remember having this problem last year too.



I think it has to generate a PDF when first requested.  I usually click on view and then wait for a few seconds before trying again.  Second time usually works.  Always by the third time.


----------



## wtrjock (Dec 4, 2019)

WKORV South EOY 1 Bedroom Premium Villa Oceanview Standard , Platinum+ $1028.25.  Nice that we got a refund from the tax assessment settlement!


----------



## Vacationfuntips (Dec 5, 2019)

2020 SHERATON VISTANA VILLAGES
2 BEDROOM (NON-LOCKOFF) BELLA
EOY - EVERY OTHER YEAR
81K STAROPTIONS
Maintenance Fee $558.68
PROPERTY TAXES $77.03
SVN FEE $155.00
(OPTIONAL) ARDA ROC PAC Contribution Fee $5.00
TOTAL $790.71

2019  Sheraton Vistana Villages - SVV
2 Bedroom (Non-lockoff)
Bella EOY 81K Staroptions
Maintenance Fee $523.53
Property Taxes $67.04
SVN Fee  $145.00
(OPTIONAL) ARDA ROC PAC Contribution Fee $5.00
Total $735.57


----------



## Sv1plat52 (Dec 7, 2019)

SVV 2BR LO EOY 944$ including SVN fees


----------



## srfndoc (Dec 11, 2019)

WMH 2BR LO Annual

2020 Ownership assessment - $1403.25
2020 Condo common assessment - $222.33
2020 Master association assessment - $239.35
2020 VSN membership fee - $155
ARDA-ROC - $5

Been going up a good chunk every year, thinking about dumping it now.


----------



## controller1 (Dec 14, 2019)

*WESTIN NANEA*
This is from an invoice dated November 30, 2019 and due January 2, 2020. 


*2020*
176,700 options
VOI assessment - $2,928.31 (calculated MF/option = $0.01657)

*2019*
176,700 options
VOI assessment - $2,926.52 (calculated MF/option = $0.01656)

*INCREASE - 0.1%*
*


 *


----------



## farsighted99 (Dec 15, 2019)

New Maintenance Fee Details for our 1 bedroom unit at Nanea, Maui.

Maintenance Fee(s):         $1,342.35
Tax - if Applicable             $   161.46
One Ohana Foundation:    $     10.00    (probably won't pay)
Sub-Total:                       $1,513.81

81,000 StarOptions.


----------



## controller1 (Dec 15, 2019)

farsighted99 said:


> New Maintenance Fee Details for our 1 bedroom unit at Nanea, Maui.
> 
> Maintenance Fee(s):         $1,342.35
> Tax - if Applicable             $   161.46
> ...



What is the "Tax - if Applicable"?

The following is all I show on my statement:


----------



## farsighted99 (Dec 15, 2019)

controller1 said:


> What is the "Tax - if Applicable"?
> 
> The following is all I show on my statement:
> View attachment 15535




oops


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 15, 2019)

controller1 said:


> What is the "Tax - if Applicable"?
> 
> The following is all I show on my statement:
> View attachment 15535


Since you own Home Options at Nanea, the tax amount and MF amount are all allocated to the "Points Assessment" line item on your bill.


----------



## controller1 (Dec 16, 2019)

dioxide45 said:


> Since you own Home Options at Nanea, the tax amount and MF amount are all allocated to the "Points Assessment" line item on your bill.



It appears from the photo above the tax amount stated in the post was a mistake and was actually the VSN Fee.


----------



## DanCali (Dec 20, 2019)

HRA 2BR Dlx  (sleeps 6)

2020: $2039.59 (without SVN fees)

vs $1977.12 in 2019

3.2% increase


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 4, 2020)

2020 SVR 2BR L/O at the Lakes: 
2020 OPERATING ASSESSMENT $812.04 
2020 REPLACEMENT RESERVES $259.28 
2020 ESTIMATED REAL ESTATE TAX $197.70
2020 Total: $1269.02

2019 OPERATING ASSESSMENT $760.09 
2019 REPLACEMENT RESERVES $259.28 
2019 ESTIMATED REAL ESTATE TAX $174.79 
2019 Total $1194.16

2020 Total increase of $74.86, 6.27% increase


----------



## jjking42 (Jan 26, 2020)

Anyone know what MF is on small one bedroom at SVV Bella 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JosephFromTheNorth (Jan 26, 2020)

Hello, quick question. Are the entry of Westin Flex Program also used for the Aventuras (Mexico properties)? Also, I got into a 109,000 annual points that I don't see listed in as part of the "unit size" drop-down. Any clue how to enter that info?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 27, 2020)

JosephFromTheNorth said:


> Hello, quick question. Are the entry of Westin Flex Program also used for the Aventuras (Mexico properties)? Also, I got into a 109,000 annual points that I don't see listed in as part of the "unit size" drop-down. Any clue how to enter that info?


You wouldn't want to use Westin or Sheraton Flex for the Aventuras program. I also think they just added the standard SO allotments for the two flex programs in the database. Perhaps some more need to be added along with Westin Aventuras. Best to reach out to @hypnotiq


----------



## controller1 (Jan 27, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> You wouldn't want to use Westin or Sheraton Flex for the Aventuras program. I also think they just added the standard SO allotments for the two flex programs in the database. Perhaps some more need to be added along with Westin Aventuras. Best to reach out to @hypnotiq



Additionally, once a Westin Flex, Sheraton Flex or Aventuras program MF is added, any additional entries really don't provide more useful information since the MF is a cost/point which is the same within each respective program.


----------



## jabberwocky (Jan 28, 2020)

controller1 said:


> Additionally, once a Westin Flex, Sheraton Flex or Aventuras program MF is added, any additional entries really don't provide more useful information since the MF is a cost/point which is the same within each respective program.



I'll just add, you can buy a package that corresponds to one of the weekly HomeOption sizes (i.e., 67,100, 81,000, 148,100 etc.) or you can buy a contract with virtually any number of points in increments of 1000.


----------



## pacman777 (Aug 10, 2020)

I tried looking at the various entries in the database and the MFs for various resorts are not consistent and impossible to tell what the StarOption value would have been assigned to the entries since some Highest season 2BRs can be worth less than 148.1k staroptions at certain resort locations. Was trying to see which resort(s) had the lowest Maintenance Fee per StarOption basis assuming all were bought from the developer or Mandatory (I know that's not the case but just wanted to see based on this assumption). It seems Sheraton Broadway and Sheraton Vistana Resort are cheaper than Westin Kierland Villas on a $MF per StarOption basis. Realize WKV is Mandatory while the other two are not.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 10, 2020)

Not really understanding goal?
Doesn’t surprise me that there are cheaper ($/SO) for V resorts as compared to M resorts.

And certainly huge changes between seasons at same resort.

Best to compare Plat season to Plat season (like to like) between resort as Plat season have best rate (and also cost substantially more when sold by SVO/VSE).

This has been done in the past, but not inclusive of all resorts - even before database. Some info is inputted incorrectly in the database.

iirc, at one point WSJ VGV Plat+ season had an excellent $/SO value.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jabberwocky (Aug 10, 2020)

pacman777 said:


> I tried looking at the various entries in the database and the MFs for various resorts are not consistent and impossible to tell what the StarOption value would have been assigned to the entries since some Highest season 2BRs can be worth less than 148.1k staroptions at certain resort locations. Was trying to see which resort(s) had the lowest Maintenance Fee per StarOption basis assuming all were bought from the developer or Mandatory (I know that's not the case but just wanted to see based on this assumption). It seems Sheraton Broadway and Sheraton Vistana Resort are cheaper than Westin Kierland Villas on a $MF per StarOption basis. Realize WKV is Mandatory while the other two are not.


Keep in mind MF are assessed on the basis of unit size at each resort - so units in plat plus will pay the same as gold for example - all you really need is the highest SO value in that size and you can do the calculation. Because of the mandatory/voluntary issue Vistana is largely still a weeks based system (at least in my mind). 

To make matters worse, some resorts can have the same size, same week, but different points.
For example, my plat 2BR SDO is my best unit on a MF/SO basis ($0.008/SO). But that is because it gets 148,100 SO. If I owned the same deeded week number but a different unit number it may be classified as a Gold plus week worth 81,000 and much less favourable.  Keeping a database current with all these variations would be impossible.


----------



## jabberwocky (Aug 12, 2020)

@hypnotiq - is it possible to add 2021 to the MF database?

Thanks again for keeping up this incredible resource for us!


----------



## jabberwocky (Aug 12, 2020)

Maybe we should start a new thread for 2021 maint fees?


----------



## DannyTS (Aug 17, 2020)

has anyone received the bill for Sheraton Flex? I read on FB that the 2021 MF are up 7%.


----------



## controller1 (Aug 17, 2020)

DannyTS said:


> has anyone received the bill for Sheraton Flex? I read on FB that the 2021 MF are up 7%.



If you own Sheraton Flex you should be able to access your Vistana dashboard and check your statement.


----------



## DannyTS (Aug 17, 2020)

controller1 said:


> If you own Sheraton Flex you should be able to access your Vistana dashboard and check your statement.


I do not. I am just curious if it is true and why such an increase.


----------



## controller1 (Aug 18, 2020)

DannyTS said:


> I do not. I am just curious if it is true and why such an increase.



This was just posted on Facebook for Sheraton Flex.


----------



## MICROZE (Aug 18, 2020)

hypnotiq said:


> Ok, I've updated for Westin Flex Program.
> Does anyone have the details for Westin Aventuras?


Aventuras-FLEX

No-Change between 2020 & 2021
148100-EY: $2170.70
MF/HO: $0.01465706


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 19, 2020)

This 2020 thread has been "unstuck" and the new 2021 thread has been "stuck" at the top of the page. When you respond in the thread, please enter your info in the database as well. THANKS!


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 19, 2020)

@echino - The maintenance fee you posted for 2020 looks like an EOY deed or a 1 bdm - not an annual 2 bdm:


----------

